# clomid and delayed ovulation



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi

I am on my 3rd cycle with clomid and normally (in the last 3 cycles) I ovulated on day 13 meaning I had a 28 day cycle. 

I am currently on day 14 with no surge detected on pee sticks. To make matters more complicated I have just come back from holiday in Florida and was on the airplane when I would normally have ovulated, also I have changed to an American brand of sticks. I am now wondering if I have missed the surge due to time difference, the new sticks are no good or whether clomid is lengthening my cycle.

If anyone has any help or experience of this it would be gratefully received...


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

sorry not going to be much help, it could be the new sticks are no good, it could be that clomid has lengthened this cycle there is no way of telling sorry, if it is dodgy OPK's you could have just missed detecting your surge if you OV'ed at the same time as your previous cycles, dont worry bout being on the plane when/if you OV'ed, when you get a +tive OPK you ovulate 24-36 hours later + the egg can survive for 12-24 + sperm can survive up there upto 5 days so if you have had BMS since/before you should have covered your bases  

are you being monitored + having bloods done ?

sorry cant be of more help + goodluck  

xxx


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi Allijab

Im nt sure if this is backd up by any clinical research but I know some ladies and have experienced it myself many years ago now whereby travel had some impact on menstrual cycles..... just thought id add that..... good luck 

Love hopeful x


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for all your advice. I have phoned the clinic and they are going to do a scan as we need to see if I o'vd as we are doing donor IUI. 

If not its back to the pee sticks and at least I will know one way or the other.

Thanks again


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Well just back from the scan and WOW !!!!!! I didn't miss the surge and I have 3 huge follicles that are just waiting to burst     .

The clinic have advised to test tonight and tomorrow and if no surge they are going to do something about it     I'm not sure what   but hope we can get underway for basting soon     .

Thanks again for your support

Julie


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

fab news Julie, if you dont have a surge they may give you trigger shot to make you OV   they will explain all when you go next but hopefully  you will OV in the next 24-36 hours  



xxx


----------

